# DEVOTION C.T.C CAR SHOW SACRAMENTO, CA



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

SAVE THE DATE JUNE 10 ,2012 DEVOTION CAR SHOW 15TH ANNUAL Flyers COMEN' OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

great show every year...looking foward to being there again this year....any word on the entertainment yet?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*qvos to my loved one big goose*

qvos to all the devotion famms.i send all my respectos to all of you in full soldado fashion.dalmm its that time again already another car show.seems like you homies just had one.time flyys when your having fun.a carnal big goose you already know carnal hook me up on another booth gotts to sale some more of those oldies but goodies.sign me up carnal i'll be going by your padd for the details orole pues carnal.the destination car club we send all our love y respecto's to all of you in full strive.alratos big homie see you soon.con respecto your carnal jo-jo....


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

yup its all good see you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY C.C. will be their.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT FOR THE DEVOTION FAMILIA DOING IT FOR THE 2012 N THE SUN .... WILL B THERE SUPPORT THE HOME TEAM SHAAWWWWWWWWW


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE in the house. hot as hell on that black top. gota find a spot under the trees to kick it.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

YOU KNOW LuxuriouS WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: sounds goooooodddddd....... alratossssssss........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

i will be here definately


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Is there gonna b a waterslide for the kids again? My daughter had a blast, whos performing this year?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

Q-DOG said:


> Is there gonna b a waterslide for the kids again? My daughter had a blast, whos performing this year?


yup:thumbsup: 4 the performers, still working on it


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

always a must go to carshow i cant wait for this show


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*To
The
Top*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

15 YEARS STRONG!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Good show good people....drove my 63 all the way from Salinas and had a blast:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

They need to take that no cruisin shit off the flyers
I'm gonna ride.mine
Spend all your time workin on the.ride just to fo home afterwards
Scary! !!!!


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

im there againg first time for this car ,,i had the bike lemon twist...if you could please tell me what class this will be in (pm me) thANK YOU


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ GONNA BE THERE .....WE'RE HAVING OUR CAR SHOW IN TURLOCK JUNE 3RD WE GOT FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING, COME THROUGH WE'LL ANNOUNCE YOUR SHOW AT OUR EVENT, IM GLAD TO HEAR MY GIRL DAVINA IS PERFORMING AT UR SHOW. COME TO OUR SHOW AND SUPPORT US WICKED RIDAZ IS COMING THRU TO THIS SHOW.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:*
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:*
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C. 
Solanos Finest


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:
*Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C. 
Solanos Finest 
Nutty-Nasty C.C


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:
*Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C. 
Solanos Finest 
Nutty-Nasty C.C 
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*qvoles mi raza,mi carnalitos,whats up famillia.*

:bowrofl::bowrofl: qvole to all mi famms.another must go to car show,gotto be there. going to be a good one....con respectos to the homeboys devotion car club.alratos .:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DestinationCC said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl: qvole to all mi famms.another must go to car show,gotto be there. going to be a good one....con respectos to the homeboys devotion car club.alratos .:bowrofl::bowrofl:


Thanks for your support Jo-Jo :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*T T T* :nicoderm:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:TTT FOR MY HOMIES FROM DEVOTION CTC!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVO said:


> :thumbsup:TTT FOR MY HOMIES FROM DEVOTION CTC!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hell yeah!!! Thanks for the Support:h5:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Bump


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*To da Top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's a link to our Event page on Facebook....check it out.

https://www.facebook.com/events/233356760093949/?__adt=14


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*TTTPT*_


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVOTION TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Come see Junebug Slim & Casper G June 10th
:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:
*Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C. 
Solanos Finest 
Nutty-Nasty C.C 
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Show Stopperz will be in the house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ShowStopperz said:


> Show Stopperz will be in the house!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:
*Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C. 
Solanos Finest 
Nutty-Nasty C.C 
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild 
Show Stopperz


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:
*Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C. 
Solanos Finest 
Nutty-Nasty C.C 
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild 
Show Stopperz 
Imperiouz Sacramento


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*ROLL CALL:
*Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C. 
Solanos Finest 
Nutty-Nasty C.C 
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild 
Show Stopperz 
Imperiouz Sacramento 
Rollerz Only C.C.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 916 OG Rider (Feb 16, 2012)

BIG GOOSE said:


> SAVE THE DATE JUNE 10 ,2012 DEVOTION CAR SHOW 15TH ANNUAL Flyers COMEN' OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


Good shit homie.. u guys doin vendor booths???? If so who can I contact for that info??


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

916 OG Rider said:


> Good shit homie.. u guys doin vendor booths???? If so who can I contact for that info??


For BOOTH information call 916-397-6147/916-821-9502 or email [email protected] to get vendor form.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

​TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TO THE PINCHE TOP!!!! ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW TO GO TO!!


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

AZTECAS C.C will be there 4sho


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*








WASSUP SACRAMENTO THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! WE ARE GLAD U GUYS ARE COMING TO SUPPORT OUR SHOW.... WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY*_


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
... Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C.
Solanos Finest
Nutty-Nasty C.C
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild
Show Stopperz
Imperiouz Sacramento
Rollerz Only C.C
Jus Ridin C.C.
Aztecas C.C.


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubz sf finest707 (May 8, 2012)

Solanos finest will be there is there a hop?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

chubz sf finest707 said:


> Solanos finest will be there is there a hop?


yes there is a car hop:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubz sf finest707 (May 8, 2012)

Hope rules an entry ?


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: qv0s to the devotion car club.i send my upmost respectos to the homies.thats right carnales keep pushing that strong line on that must go to car show event,going to be another good one.saludos to mi carnales/ con respectos.alratos destination car club shawwwww:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT FOR DEVOTIONS


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvo's sacra we send our upmost respectos to all our carnales y carnalas,hente, raza.this is another good times of us to bring all unity of our lowrider culture together.and listen to our firme rolas on a sunday afternoon like the good ol days.con respectos c/r in full strive of all our fellow soldados orole pues devotion car club y sacramento califas.destination oldies,old school,old school funk,ralpi pagan ,tower power,joe patan,sonny ozuna,lost souldies,big bad bay area oldies,ladies of soul,trinere.bar kays,con funk shun,s.o.s. band,m-tume,rare y hard to find oldies,old school,come out to hear those firme rolas destination car club sacra califassss ssshhhawwwwwwww


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

*BUMP!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

LESS THAN TWO WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Will Be There


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

ttt for devotion c.c. sacramento tight show every year!:thumbsup: i will be rollin out......


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

* ITS GOING DOWN IN A WEEK*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

count us in


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

darling danika will be there as well taken pics,

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-po...a-pics-13.html


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> count us in
> 
> View attachment 491666


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> darling danika will be there as well taken pics,
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-po...a-pics-13.html
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C.
Solanos Finest
Nutty-Nasty C.C
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild
Show Stopperz
Imperiouz Sacramento
Rollerz Only C.C
Jus Ridin C.C.
Aztecas C.C.
Decades Deep
Dukes Sacramento
Compadres


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C.
Solanos Finest
Nutty-Nasty C.C
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild
Show Stopperz
Imperiouz Sacramento
Rollerz Only C.C
Jus Ridin C.C.
Aztecas C.C.
Decades Deep
Dukes Sacramento
Compadre
Just Rollin C.C.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Wheres Family First Car & Bike Club....


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

mabeg said:


> Wheres Family First Car & Bike Club....


Yeah, that's what we were wondering. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C.
Solanos Finest
Nutty-Nasty C.C
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild
Show Stopperz
Imperiouz Sacramento
Rollerz Only C.C
Jus Ridin C.C.
Aztecas C.C.
Decades Deep
Dukes Sacramento
Compadre
Just Rollin C.C.
Family First Car & Bike Club


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

RAYSMONTE said:


> Yeah, that's what we were wondering. :thumbsup:


Were there...... were just slow on the response........


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*COME ON YOU ALREADY NO WE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

uffin: T T T


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

And you forgot LOW C....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

#TeamStreetlow will be there


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CANT WAIT THIS WILL BE MY 3RD TIME IN A ROW COMING TO THIS SHOW


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

RAYSMONTEROLL CALL:
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C.
Solanos Finest
Nutty-Nasty C.C
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild
Show Stopperz
Imperiouz Sacramento
Rollerz Only C.C
Jus Ridin C.C.
Aztecas C.C.
Decades Deep
Dukes Sacramento
Compadre
Just Rollin C.C.
Family First Car & Bike Club
Low Creations C.C.
O.G. Riderz M.C.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

H0PSH0P said:


> View attachment 493767


<---:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:
Premacy C.C.
Destination C.C.
Fearnone C.C.
Luxurious NorCal
Wicked Ridaz C.C.
Relentless C.C.
Strictly Muscle C.C.
Silly Toys C.C.
Solanos Finest
Nutty-Nasty C.C
Kapital Kreations
Chicano Legacy
Duces Wild
Show Stopperz
Imperiouz Sacramento
Rollerz Only C.C
Jus Ridin C.C.
Aztecas C.C.
Decades Deep
Dukes Sacramento
Compadres
Just Rollin C.C.
Family First Car & Bike Club
Low Creations C.C.
O.G. Riderz M.C.
NorCal Riderz


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

There's only going to be 1 Just Rollin member going.


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos all mi northern hente,we send our most respectos,honory,saludos to the raza who is going to make this another firme function to support the devotion car club.come on down listen to all my mas firme oldies,old school,will have all the rare oldies that you know but by the artists you dont.sshawwwwwww orole pues raza mucho respectos to all mi raza,keep on pushing that strong line.destination car club oldies,old school funk,r&b,salsa etcetra....gracias raza.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

IT'S GOING DOWN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!! AND ITS GOING TO BE A HOT DAY. WE WILL HAVE A WATER SLIDE FOR THE KIDS SO REMEMBER TO BRING SOME EXTRA CLOTHES AND TOWELS.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

SEE u guys in the morning!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Show Stopperz will be in the house! See you guys in the morning.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

great show you guys really enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any pics


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

GOOD SHOW HOMIES 
FAMILY FIRST HAD A GOOD TIME 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

EVERY 1 MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR ARE GET DOWN COMING UP


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

WE WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR CAR SHOW YESTERDAY. ALL THE CAR CLUBS, TRUCK CLUBS, BICYCLE CLUBS, MOTORCYCLE CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, SPONSORS, VENDORS, PERFORMERS, DANCERS, MAGAZINES, MODELS AND SPECTATORS. WE COULD NOT DO THIS WITHOUT ALL OF YOU. WE WILL SEE YOU AT OUR ANNUAL TOY RUN IN DECEMBER.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

WHERE THE PICS AT?


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Great show!

More pics and videos from the event can be found at www.lowriderfamily.com/event-pics


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Here is a link to the photo album on the Devotion Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150884226703520.402548.352908038519&type=1

I took and posted over 300 photos so go check them out


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Who took best of show?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Devotion 78 said:


> Here is a link to the photo album on the Devotion Facebook page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150884226703520.402548.352908038519&type=1
> 
> I took and posted over 300 photos so go check them out


thanks for the pics........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Was there any hop who won any pics or footage


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LuxuriouS had a good time at the show. 

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

the show was great again ,,
i was the 3rd placewinner in import euroand thelongest distance ,,see you next year


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

eric in cali said:


> the show was great again ,,
> i was the 3rd placewinner in import euroand thelongest distance ,,see you next year


Rite on.. How far did it take u 2 get there?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

So no hop ? BORING


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

looks good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

K well we will be puttin the whoop on in Antioch so watch out chippers get ur weight up cuz we ain't playing then if u think your off the hook for NorCal Rydaz think again lol


----------

